# اقوااال مكتوبة على صور



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2011)

​​


----------



## back_2_zero (12 يوليو 2011)

جمممممممممممممميلة شوية عليها 
تحفة بجد 
معزية جدا 
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

شكراااا .. يسوع يباركك
صور وأقوال جميله جدا​


----------



## vetaa (12 يوليو 2011)

*حلوين جدا وربنا بينظر للداخل مش الخارج
شكرا جدا
*​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2011)

نورتو موضوعي
بارككم الرب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

جميييييييييييييييلة 
ميرسي كتييييييير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جميييييييييييييييلة
> 
> ميرسي كتييييييير
> ربنا يباركك​



شكراااا لمرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## ارووجة (17 يوليو 2011)

حلووين
الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> حلووين
> الرب يباركك


 مرسي لمرورك ياقمر
ربنا يبارك​


----------

